# 15 week old feeding question



## Mikey Lo (Mar 6, 2011)

Zed is now 15 weeks and i was wondering how much i should be feeding him. I feed him 2x a day. 7am and 5pm is his normal schedule.
I give him 2 big cups of royal canin each time. He weighs 30 pounds. Should i increase the amount? or is he at the ideal weight? 
It seems like most 4month olds are 40-45 pounds.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You have to look at your own dog's body condition and not at other dogs. If he's too thin, you need to feed more. If he's chunky, feed less. If he's just right, you are feeding the right amount.

I will say that I prefer to feed three times a day until they are about six months of age.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I also prefer to feed six times per day. Kopper is 15 weeks old, weighs 30lb, and eats 1 cup, 3 times per day. Some pups grow faster than others and that's ok so long as he's not too fat or too skinny.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Emoore said:


> I also prefer to feed six times per day.


Wow! You must be feeding your pup every time you turn around. LOL! I'm guessing this is a typo


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Elaine said:


> Wow! You must be feeding your pup every time you turn around. LOL! I'm guessing this is a typo


Yes, it is a typo! Thanks for catching it; I feed THREE times a day, not six! 1 cup in the morning, 1 at lunch, and 1 in the evening.


----------

